# Furniture Upholstery



## adriano1 (Sep 22, 2012)

I hope this doesn't sound too silly but I live in Tuscany near Lucca and was wondering how expensive it is to have furniture re-upholstered. I am trying to decide whether it is worth it - I live about 30 minutes north of Lucca in Lunigiana

thanks in advance for any advice

Chris


----------

